# Once your contractions started....what did you do to keep them going?



## HappiestMom

We are about to go on our big monthly shopping trip..so Im hoping that the 2 hours or so on my feet walking..and then the hour or more unloading and putting away groceries tonight will kickstart something..but once they start..what do I do to keep them going? **and sex is out of the question because hubby is afraid so dont even bother lol lol..Ive tried and tried pushing that one lol..**:dohh:


----------



## LauraLu

I don't really think there is much you can do to keep contractions going - unless you can swipe some pitocin and hook it up via IV, lol.

I was SO gonna suggest sex! That's exactly how I got labor going the first time around.

Be careful with walking too much - you don't want to be exhausted and THEN go into labor. Personally, I never had much luck with walking. 

GOOD LUCK! Won't be long!


----------



## housewifey

I instantly jumped in a bath and they SLOWED dramatically so I jumped back out again haha! Wouldn't advise this! I just wandered about the house breathing on my own (OH decided he had time to nip into work!) :'( good luck! Xxxxx


----------



## Sarah lo

I was in early labour for a couple of days and my contractions were all over the place. The whole thing is a bit of a blur looking back now but I remember spending the morning of the dat she was born bouncing on my gym ball and walking around the house. I seem to remember the contractions getting more intense whenever I stood up so walking's probably best (just round the house though, no 2 mile hikes or you'll end up having bubs in a field or something lol) 

Good luck! X


----------



## Odd Socks

i didn't have to do anything. as soon as they started, they were every 3 minutes!
xx


----------



## k4th

Leaning forwards over my gym ball kept them coming good n strong. Mine started after a sweep and then a 3 hour walk. Eat lots after the walk though - I didn't want to eat at all in labour and was so hungry by the end - mostly labour but partly the long walk with no snacks I think. Keep your energy up

Hope you're not waiting much longer :flower:


----------



## minties

I didn't do anything. In fact I lay down on the floor on my side for about 6 hours as they came fast and hard right from the get-go.


----------



## HappiestMom

well so far a few good ones but nothing steady...shopping trip took forever...so was on my feet for a while and then on them even more when we got home and I unloaded and organized it all...guess we'll see...


----------



## minties

I would have a rest, birthing and looking after a baby is so much more tiring than you can imagine.


----------



## pandacub

I second resting! I started having contractions (very mild) 10pm on a thurs and was so excited i barely slept, assuming id be going to hospital the.next day. I didnt! They told me not to go in til the pain was unbearable (which i found stupid advice because i never considered the pain at any stage 'unbearable' ) 
As my contractions got stronger, i could no longer lie down because LO was a bit back to back, so all my contractions were in my back & i spent the next 24 hours knelt over my bed (no sleep either!) When they finally let me go to hospital, i gave birth stood up and i was beyond exhausted by the end.
The only thing that kept my energy levels up were ribena and lucazade :D 

put your feet up and start demanding tea and biscuits


----------



## tootsweets

For me, I thought walking would get them regular but they practically stopped when I walked. Best thing I did was lie down and doze through them - then they really picked up. At first I was so excited I was up and about, but this ultimately was what made my labour last longer than it needed to. Good luck!


----------



## MrsPoodle

Just keep moving... Mine were at 7 mins for ages and I went on a walk and they went to 5 mins and stayed that way as long as I was moving. I must have worn a path in the labour suite, lol.


----------



## CLH_X3

eat cheerios and watch top gear lol ... thats all i did, then i went on facebook for abit.. i went in hospital at 9cm ... was in there less then 2 hours and baby was out so it worked for me! LOL 

I also took 2 baths during the day... 

when i went in they didnt even want me to go in as i didnt sound like i was in enough pain... well there lucky! wouldnt of been happy giving birth in the car!!


----------



## MadameJ

Walk Walk Walk Walk Walk n a little bit more Walking!!!Gravity keeps everything pressing down and helping things along.Both labours i bounced and paced the whole time and i had a 10.5hr and a 6.5hr labours!!:thumbup:


----------



## meow951

Mine were 2-3 minutes apart right from the beginning lasting at least 40 seconds.

I literally couldn't sit i walked continuously for the whole 5.5 hours i was in labour. I think it helped because my waters broke right at the end, jumped up on the bed and he flew out in like 3 pushes, didn't take longer than 5 minutes lol

Once i got to the birth centre there wasn't much room to pace so ended up walking in tiny circles :haha:


----------



## lindseymw

Harveys_Mammy said:


> I instantly jumped in a bath and they SLOWED dramatically so I jumped back out again haha! Wouldn't advise this! I just wandered about the house breathing on my own (OH decided he had time to nip into work!) :'( good luck! Xxxxx

I could have written this myself!

Mine stopped when I got in the bath, started again when I was doing the housework. (I finally got the nesting instinct, bit late though!)

& My DH went to work! Luckily he works 10min walk away from home.


----------



## Jodiash

I went to KFC ha ha and had a massive contraction in the drive through. I also went for walks with my partner and the dogs. I had a bath and walked up and down the landing when they were very strong! xx


----------



## Meredith2010

Mine never slowed down - they started at 5 minutes apart and very quickly went to 2 to 3 minutes apart


----------



## patch2006uk

We don't drive, so walk everywhere. I wasn't struggling with walking at all, so we were walking maybe 2 miles a day. I went 18 days overdue and had an emergency c-section. Was never in labour at all! So walking did absolutely nothing for me!


----------



## blondey

I wasn't in the same position as you as once my waters broke my contractions started straight away and we every 3 minutes! But I would also suggest resting. Labour is bloody hard work and I was only in labour 6 hours!!

Good luck!!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

reeeeeesssssttttt! 

And because you probably wont rest because your too excited and want to meet your baby then a birthing ball was good for me to just bounce around on and watch TV lol! x


----------



## hellohefalump

when mine started I rang the hospital and they said to take a bath, and either they'd go away, or get worse. So I got in the bath, and they went away. So I got out of the bath, and they started back up again.


----------



## emyandpotato

I had a boiling hot bath which seemed to help but it might have been a coincidence. Once they got hard to cope with I practically jogged around the room and walked from one end of the hospital to the other which really helped speed things up.


----------

